
App Engine SDK 1.2.5 released for Python and Java, now with XMPP support - peter123
http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2009/09/app-engine-sdk-125-released-for-python.html
======
blasdel
XMPP is being bridged over HTTP POST to a single google-defined URI.

All the normal request/response limits still apply.

